# Where are the 8 Rockford Fosgate Speakers



## dasarp (May 29, 2010)

Hey guys,
Been lurking around in the forums for a while now, thought I'd join and ask a question.
I bought a 2010 sentra a few months ago with the premium audio package that is supposed to have 8 rockford fosgate speakers. I was just wondering if any one knew where these speakers are in the car. I'm only able to locate six -- 2 on the dash, 2 on the front doors, and 2 subwoofers in the back behind the headrests. Anyone know where the other two are?

Thanks!
:newbie:


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

they include the highs "Tweeters" as speakers as well so u got them all .. "2 on dash "Highs" "1 on eack door "Mids" "2 on the back behind the headrests "Subs"


----------



## dasarp (May 29, 2010)

oshytisjp said:


> they include the highs "Tweeters" as speakers as well so u got them all .. "2 on dash "Highs" "1 on eack door "Mids" "2 on the back behind the headrests "Subs"


Thanks for the reply. Actually, I still count six: I don't think my back doors have room for speakers, only my front ones do...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

in the back speakers, there are actually 2 speakers under the grille, so they count as 4, 2 in the door, 2 in the dash... 8 total


----------



## dasarp (May 29, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> in the back speakers, there are actually 2 speakers under the grille, so they count as 4, 2 in the door, 2 in the dash... 8 total


Thanks SPEEDO!


----------

